#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  Why is SWOT analysis important?

## Moana

Hi Guys!

Strength, Weakness, Opportunity And Threat! 

Why do you think every business needs a SWOT analysis before entering into the market? Whether business makes a profit or lost it has to go for this research.

----------

